

Django Evolution - A changing of the guard - megamark16
http://groups.google.com/group/django-evolution/browse_thread/thread/11b3c8b88a16dbbb

======
megamark16
I've been using Django Evolution for my project, AppRabbit.com, and it's
worked fine because schema changes are so closely controlled, but when trying
to use it in a team settings on a separate project we're finding that it fails
at simple stuff like changing field types. Checking the forums usually nets
you a patch of some sort, but it would be nice if everything worked out of the
box. I really hope that the new maintainer, Christian Hammond, will be able to
move the project forward and really make it work for more scenarios.

P.S. Yes, we've tried South, and we may still end up going that direction, but
we've had a lot of trouble with that too, so we'll see how things go.

